# Spinyvegeta's Saiyan Log



## spinyvegeta (Jun 10, 2014)

Going to start a log to keep myself accountable for reaching my new goals. Just finished a transformation contest and I was not happy with my progress. My plan is to get down to 210 while packing on some serious muscle. Get rid of my back and chest fat, and bring legs and back up to respectable size. Here is a collage of my starting form. Weight was 223.5.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 10, 2014)

Back
T-bar Rows
115x15
160x10
205x10
250x10

HS High Row
270x10
340x10
360x10

HS Iso Pulldown
180x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10x3

HS BTN Pulldown
180x10x3

Wide grip pull up
BWX8X3

Bent Over Row
135x10x6

Clean & Jerk to OH Press
135x10x3

Real good workout today. Back was tired but not destroyed. Endurance and strength should be back up to normal by the end of the week. Got a bunch of P28 breads and such yesterday. *Can't wait to get into that even with the carbs.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 10, 2014)

sub'd


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 10, 2014)

What's up sexy


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lookin good.  I look forward to this log.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sub'd brother.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 11, 2014)

Thx for subbing in guys. Glad to have ya!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 11, 2014)

Legs
Hack Squats
170x20
260x10
350x10
440x10

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20x2

Seated Calf Raise
140x20x3

G-Curl
105x15x3

Leg Extensions
225x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x10x3

Seated Leg Curls
225x10x2
210x10

Haven't hit the hack in a while and my quads were screaming at me. Decent workout for 45 mins. Been slacking on the cardio, need to get in earlier to cut some fat! Diet is going good though, better than I hoped with the absence of any suppressants.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

Bi 's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10
125x5x2
100x10
75x15
50x20

OH Tricep Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Seated Dips
160x20
180x15
200x10
220x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pull downs
100x10
110x10
120x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
160x10
180x10
200x10

Tricep Push downs
200x10x3

BB Curls in the squat rack
95x10x3

OH DB Tricep Extensions
45'sx10x3

BB Curls
50x15x3

BB OH Tricep Extension
50x20x3

Great workout this morning. Monster pump even without a volumizer. How I missed going heavy! Need to quit slacking off and get in there earlier to get some cardio in.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## raysd21 (Jun 12, 2014)

Isn't saiyan some sort of meatless protein product?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks good....but no


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2014)

big dude


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

When I lose this fucking fat...lol


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 12, 2014)

You need this shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

Totally fucking gay. I saw that shit. But there is one that says I'm over 9000 with a scouter shattering


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

I couldn't believe dbz allowed the use of the their interests


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 12, 2014)

Honestly I just thought they used it without consent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

that's grounds to be sued


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 13, 2014)

Delts & Traps
Seated Military Press
100x20
105x10
145x10
195x8
215x5

BB Shrugs
305x10x3

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x6
230x8
180x10

Cable Crucifix Laterals high to low
100x10
120x10
140x10

One Arm Kettle ball Raises
25x10x3

BB Front Row
105x10x3

Y Press
50'sx8
40'sx10
30'sx10

DB Front Rows
70'sx10
65'sx10
60'sx10

Face Pulls
100x15x3

DB Lateral Raises
30'sx10x3

Bent over Reverse Flys
35'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Great pump this morning.  Started in on some Noxygen again. Weight kinda staying the same but i was in ketosis yesterday. I'm so happy to be pushing weight again. My body wants me just to eat and eat but I'm holding strong.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 14, 2014)

Back
Wide grip pull ups
BWx8x3

Deadlifts
135x10
225x10
315x8
405x3

Rack Pulls
315x5x3

BTN OH BB Press
95x10
145x10
185x8

1 Arm Row
70x10
75x10
100x10

Fuck. Gotta start doing deadlifts every week again. Body was willing but grip wasn't. Still had a massive pump and can already feel muscles got worked pretty good.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 15, 2014)

Legs
Squats
135x20
225x10
315x5
365x3
405x2
315x10
225x10x3

HS Seated Shrugs
115x10x3
205x10x3
295x10x3

Seated Calf Raise
90x20x3

Front Squats
135x10x3

Standing Calf Raises
395x12x3

Had to cut the workout short because my wife  was feeling sick. I have plenty to do today anyway. Been getting hip pumps....weird.
Have a great father's day gentlemen.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 16, 2014)

Chest
Bench
135x20
225x10
275x7
315x2
315x3
225x11

DB Incline Flys
50'sx10x3

HS Incline Press
200x10x3

HS Wide Chest
360x8
270x10x2
180x20

Cable Flys
200x10
160x10
120x20

DB Incline Press
50'sx15x2
50'sx10

DB Incline Raises
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx10

Huge pump this morning.  Strength is coming back slowly. Didn't do anything for Fathers Day but meal prep and everything normal. Carb overload this weekend 
Even had some vodka shots watching the Spurs dismantle the heat. Hate the Spurs but they were the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck the Spurs and the Heat... Its time for football!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 16, 2014)

My Cardinals suck


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 16, 2014)

My colts are going to have an epic year!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 16, 2014)

Not without freeney


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

Back
Wide grip pull ups
BWx8x3

T-bar Rows
160x15x2
205x10
250x10
295x10

HS High Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

HS Iso Pulldown
200x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

HS BTN Pulldown
230x10x3

Bent Over Rows
135x15
185x10
225x8

BTN OH BB Press
95x20
145x10
185X8

Great workout. Weight is increasing. I'm eating instead of being afraid of food. Gotta eat big to get big. Just have to control fats and sweets.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2014)

Subbed for tits and gears!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed for tits and gears!



Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Who is the asian black haired girl?  She is smoking hot.  Almost looks photo shopped.  Damn near perfect.  I wanna see the backside of that bitch.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Who is the asian black haired girl?  She is smoking hot.  Almost looks photo shopped.  Damn near perfect.  I wanna see the backside of that bitch.



That is Gal Yates. Dorian's wife


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> That is Gal Yates. Dorian's wife



Brazilian?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes!!!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 18, 2014)

Legs
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x5
365x3
405x2
225x10x3 A2G and paused

Seated Calf Raises
120x20x3

G-Curl
105x15x3

Leg Extensions
225x10x3

Standing Calf Raises
400x10x3

Seated Leg Curls
225x10x3

Loved the workout today. Wish I had gotten there earlier to do more. Reps are quality and the paused squats whooped my ass. Some days you just love to work those legs! Weight is up to 245, holy moly. Chubby bitch loves the cock.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 18, 2014)

Pretty serious looking leg day. I likey.

Paused squats whip my ass too brother I feel ya there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jun 18, 2014)

^michelle lewin 

I could spot those leopard spotted titties from a mile away <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 19, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Hammer DB Curls
30'sx10
40'sx10
50'sx10

OH Tricep Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10
125x5x2
100x10
75x15
50x25

Seated Dips
160x15
180x15
200x15
220x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pull downs
100x10
110x10
120x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
140x10
120x10
100x10

Tricep Push downs
200x10x3

Incline Alt DB Curls
25'sx10x3

OH BB Tricep Extension
50x20
50x30
50x50

Good pump going today with good energy. Felt a slight twinge above my left elbow halfway through which hampered me slightly. I think it's grow the BTN pressing I have incorporated recently. No biggie. Wake up pic from this morning at 245.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 20, 2014)

Delts & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
215x8

Crucifix Cable Laterals high to low
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x10

BB Shrugs
325x10x3

HS Front Iso Military Press
270x8
230x8
180x10

Face Pulls
100x15x3

BB Front Row
145x10x3

DB Y Press
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

Bent Over Reverse Flys
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10

DB Front  Rows 
60'sx10
65'sx10
70'sx10

DB Front Raises 
25'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Strength is finally  coming back and I feel a lot better in the gym. Just wanted to stay in the gym forever this morning and crush shoulders. If I keep training like this and keep food intake good, I should start seeing decent results. Barring injury of course.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 21, 2014)

Back
Wide Grip pull ups
BWx10x3

BTN OH BB Press
95x20
135x15
185x10

Wide Grip Cable Lat pulldown
200x20x3

Bent Over Rows
135x20
225x10
275x6

DB pullovers
60x10x3

Lying Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x3

Y DB Raises
20'sx10x3
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx8

1 Arm Rows
50x15
55x10
60x10

Really liked today's workout. Changed things up to hit different areas and tried to focus on the negative of the rep. Back was pumped and smoked after that workout. Been doing 1 arm rows with both arms together to save time and seems to hit different. Y raises,  I'm not sure what they're really called. I just start with dumbells in lowered in front of my crotch and then bring them up and out into a y position.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 22, 2014)

Quads
BB Squats 
135x10
225x5
315x5
405x3
455x1
225x5x3(2 second pause) 
135x5x3(5 second pause) 

Leg Press
Saw Dennis James training a guy with this method. I put 385 lbs on. You do 5 reps and then do 1 single rep as slow as you possibly can and repeat 2 more times. After 3 sets of that my legs were so pumped and on fire. 
Really liked today's workout. Didn't seem like I got much done but I'm sure I will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 23, 2014)

Chest
Bench
135x10
225x5
275x3
295x2
315x1
345x1
365x1
225x16

Crucifix Cable Flys
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x10

HS Iso Wide Chest
270x10x3

DB Incline Press
55'sx10
60'sx10
65'sx10

DB Incline Flys
30'sx10
35'sx10x2

Lying Incline DB Raise
30'sx10x3

Strength is coming back. Easily could've put up more than 365 but will do that next week. Slightly hung over this morning. Really making every rep as useful as possible. Slow and precise.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Back
Bent Over Rows
135x20
185x15x3

1 Arm Rows
100x10x3

Y DB Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

BTN BB Press
95x20
145x10
165x10

HS High Row
180x20
230x15
270x10

HS Iso Pulldown
180x10x3

HS Low Row
180x20
250x15
270x15

Shoulders are smoked from yesterday. Continued focus on slow negatives. Also, grabbing the bars on the machines and not the actual handles. Another trick I saw Dennis James incorporate. I can feel the difference


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice blondie


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 25, 2014)

Legs
Squats
135x10
225x10x3 A2G

Leg Press
400lbs MTUT x3
400x30

Leg Extension 
150x10x3

Standing Calf Raise 
400x10x3

Seated Leg Curls
150x10x3

Legs are shot today. Long negatives and deep reps took it to me. That MTUT training is for real. Outter quads were on fire. Love it so far.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 26, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
25x20 Single Arm
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

Tricep OH Extension Machine 
80x10
90x10
100x10

Seated Dip
180x20
200x15
220x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldowns
120x10
130x10
140x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x15
120x15
140x15

Tricep Pushdowns
200x10x3

BB Curls
95x10
85x15
65x20

OH BB Tricep Extension
110x20
100x20
90x20

DB Hammer Curls 
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx10

Nice pump going and strength is shooting up. Weight is down to 241 even though I've been eating everything in sight. No fear of carbs. Like the progression.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2014)

Mtut?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 26, 2014)

Dennis James MTUT training


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks interesting - my tris could use a bit of that


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 26, 2014)

I love gal yates...its the only reason I'm subbed to this log of a non-super saiyan....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 27, 2014)

Fuck you rambo. I'm almost there


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 27, 2014)

Delts & Traps
DB Side Raises
15'sx30

Seated Military Press
105x10
175x10
235x7 PR?
145x10

BB Shrugs
235x15x3

BB Front Row
105x15x3

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

Face Pulls
100x10x3

Front DB Raises
25'sx10x3

Y DB Press
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx15

Front DB Row
70'sx10
65'sx10
60'sx10

Bent Over Reverse Flys
30'sx10
35'sx10
40'sx10

DB Side Raises
25'sx10x3

DB Press
25'sx10

Killed shoulders today. Told my buddy yesterday I would get 235x6 and beat it by 1 rep. I tried to do db presses at the end but could only muster 1 set with light weight. I was smoked. Now I wish I was still in there.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 28, 2014)

Back
Bent Over Row
135x15
185x10
225x10

Wide grip pullups
BWx10x3

DB Y Raises
20'sx10
25'sx10
30'sx10

Seated Row
150x10
180x10
210x10

1 Arm Row Machine
120x10
135x10
150x10

BTN BB Presses
90x15
140x10
180x10
200x6

HS Iso Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

Lying Incline DB Rows
60'sx10
80'sx10
100'sx10

Killed back today and then tanned. Going to get my new tv in a bit. Grilling all weekend with vodka?? haha. Feeling good.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 29, 2014)

Legs
Leg Extension 
120x20
150x15
180x10

Standing Calf Raise
155x20
275x15
395x10

Seated Leg Curls
120x20
150x15
180x10

Incline Leg Extension 
120x20
150x15
180x10

Seated Calf Raise
70x40
105x20
140x15

Lying Leg Curls
60x20
90x15
120x10

Horizontal Leg Press
135x20x3
155x10x3
75x50

10 min Stationary bike

Light weight but long reps today. Each set on the press I changed feet positions. Workout looks light but I was pretty toasted after all that.


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 29, 2014)

What's up spiny


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 30, 2014)

Chest
Bench
135x10
225x5
275x3
315x2
365x1
225x15

Crucifix Cable Flys low to high
120x10
100x10
80x10

HS Incline Press
270x10x3

Crucifix Cable Flys High to low
120x10
140x10
160x10

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x10x3

Machine Flys
100x20
150x15
200x10

Vertical Chest Press
100x40
150x20
200x15

I had planned to try for 405 today but no spotter made me think otherwise. Still a good chest pump going even with a mean hangover. Demon vodka


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 1, 2014)

Back
BTN BB Press
75x20
105x20
125x20
145x15

HS Low Row
180x20x3

Face Pulls
100x15x3

HS High Row
180x20x3

HS Iso Lateral Pulldown
140x15x3

1 arm Cable Pulldown
100x10x3

Bent Over Underhanded Row
135x10x3

1 Arm Row
100x10x3

Lying Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x3

Went for reps today instead of power. I'm starting to come down with the sickness that my wife has so my energy is low. Sucks.


----------



## pasamoto (Jul 5, 2014)

How you feeling brother?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 8, 2014)

Chest
Bench
135x10
225x10
275x3
315x1
225x10

HS Iso Incline Press
180x10x3

Cable Flys
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS wide Chest
180x20
270x10
360x8

Pec dec flys
100x15x3

Vertical Chest Press
100x20x3

No power, no energy, and wore out. I am tired as hell after that. I've had an upper respiratory infection since last tuesday. Felt like death and thought it was pneumonia but it wasnt. On the upswing now.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 9, 2014)

Back
Wide grip Pull ups
BWx8x3

HS High Row
230x10
270x10
320x10

Wide grip cable pull down MTUT
150x18x3

HS Iso Pulldown 
180x10x3

Vbar Cable Pulldown MTUT
150X18X3

HS Low Row MTUT
180X10
230X10
270X10

BTN BB Press
105x15
145x10
195x6

Lying Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x3

Strength and endurance are slowly starting to come back. Lungs are stil very congested but I can go for a while. Appetite has been nil lately but I've been forcing stuff down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


>



Crikey


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 10, 2014)

Legs
Leg Press
395x10
485x10
575x10
665x10

G-Curl
105x10x3

Seated Calf Raise
140x15x3

Leg Extension
150x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
200x10x3

Seated Leg Curl
150x10x3

Hack Squat
260x10x3

Got up late, had ruffles, and no energy. Recipe for a bad workout? Yes! Coughing up a storm and shaky through the whole time. This felt like more of a warm up than a workout. Will have to pound them hard Sunday.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 11, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

OH Tricep Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Seated Dip
180x10
200x10
220x12

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x10
140x10
180x10

Tricep Pushdown
200x10x3

BB Curls in the squat rack
95x10x3

OH BB Tricep Extension 
110x15
100x15
90x15

Good pump going this morning. Coughing started about half way through. Would've gotten more done if it weren't for the coughing fits. Voice is slowly coming back. Now waiting for everything else to return to normal.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 12, 2014)

Delts & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x15
145x10
235x6

DB Front Rows
50'sx10
60'sx10
70'sx10

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

BB Front Row
145x10x3

Crucifix Cable Laterals high to low
100x10
120x10
140x10

BB Shrugs
235x10
285x10
305x10

Y-Presses
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

Face Pulls
100x10x3

Bent over reverse Flys
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx10

Still coughing like crazy. Can't get a full workout in yet. Delts were pretty spent by the end any way. Can't wait to get over this. Feeling stronger day by day though. And the coughing is becoming less and less.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 13, 2014)

Back and Legs
Squats
135x10
225x10
275x10

HS Iso Row
180x10x3

Leg Press MTUT Style
385x18x3

HS Low Row
180x10
270x10
360x10

Horizontal Leg Press
175x20
215x10
255x10

Wide Cable Lat Pulldowns MTUT Style
120x18x3

Went quick and light today. Lungs were keeping me from doing very much but not a bad day. Huge Lat pump.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
275x5
315x3
315x1
225x11

HS Incline Press
250x8x3

Cable Flys
100x10
140x10
180x10

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
150x15x4

Vertical Chest Press
150x20x4

Felt a lot better in the gym. Lungs were a lot better and the coughing started about 2/3 of the way through. But I'm happy with today's session. 1st decent one in 2 weeks.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

That MTUT is the real deal bro


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That MTUT is the real deal bro



Fuck yeah. Kicks your ass


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Fuck yeah. Kicks your ass



No shit??? I'm using it to build my girl-sized arms into something semi-respectable!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

Keeps the blood flowing with the muscles fully engaged


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

What rep range-tempo you using? 5-3, 5-3, 5-3 fast slow?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

5-1 3x


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

18 reps total - I might give that a shot. Your slow rep is focussed on the negative?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

Completely in the negative


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 15, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10
125x10
100x10
75x15
50x20

Dips
BWx15x4

OH Tricep Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Tricep Pushdown
100x20
150x15
200x10

Incline DB Curls
25'sx10x3

OH DB Tri Extension
30'sx20
40'sx15
50'sx10

BB Curls
95x10
65x10
55x15

OH BB Extension
100x20
90x20
80x20

Decided to switch it up this week. And threw in some different rep schemes. Arms are so pumped right now, I'm still shaking. Strength is picking up and a quick pace. Weight hasnt changed much but size has.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 16, 2014)

Legs
Straight Leg Deadlifts
145x10
195x10
235x10

Seated Calf Raise
140x20
160x20
180x20

G-Curl
105x10
115x10
140x10

Standing Calf Raise
200x20
300x15
400x10

Leg Extension
150x10
165x10
180x10

Seated Leg Curl
150x10
165x10
180x10

Lying Leg Curls
90x10
110x10
130x10

Leg Press
395x10
485x10
575x10
665x10
395x10x2

1 Leg Kick Back
50x10x3

Focused mainly on hammies today and sunday will be quads. I think I will split them up like that for a while. Get my hammies up to speed.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 16, 2014)

Any progress pics brother? Are you starting to see progress in your legs? I know you were trying to bring them up.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 16, 2014)

Haven't taken 1 in about a month


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 17, 2014)

BACK
Bent Over Rows underhanded 
135x10
185x10
225x10

BTN BB Press
95x20
135x15
185x10

Wide Cable Lat Pulldown 
200x20x3

HS High Row
270x10x3

VBar Cable Pulldown
200x10x3

Wide Grip Pullups
BWx6x3

HS Iso Pulldown
140x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10x3

1 Arm Row
100x10x3

Got in late so only had 45 mins to pump out some work. Wasn't a bad workout but I wish I was still there killing back.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 17, 2014)

BACK
Seated Row
150x15x3

Wide Cable Lat Pulldown 
120x10
135x10
150x10

Vbar Cable Pulldown
120x10
135x20
150x10

Seated Straight Leg Row
150x10
180x10
210x10

Lat Flexor
90x20
140x10
195x10
240x10

BTN BB Press
90x20
140x10
180x10

Bent Over Row Underhanded
135x10
185x10
225x10

Focused mainly on the squeeze and super slow reps. Back was already wore from the morning but got quality work in even with all the riff raft in the gym.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 18, 2014)

DELTS & TRAPS
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
235x6

BB Front Row
105x10x3

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10x3

BB Shrugs
235x10x3

Face Pulls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cross Crucifix Cable Laterals
40x10x3

Y Press
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

Front DB Rows
50'sx10
60'sx10
70'sx10

Lying Incline Reverse Flys
20'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

BB Front Raises
50x10x3

Bent over Reverse Flys
30'sx10x3

Great workout today. Was a little tired from double duty yesterday but I can feel my strength increasing. 1st time I've hit 270 for 3 sets of 10 on the hammer strength press. Weight is 239 and I've been eating like a pig so I must be leaning out.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice man!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 19, 2014)

QUADS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
225x10

Hack Squats
260x10
350x10
400x10
260x10x2

Leg Extension 
120x10
135x10
150x10
165x10

In and out quick this morning. That workout took a lot out of me surprisingly. Maybe I was just tired but I'm already feeling sore. Hell yeah.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 20, 2014)

BACK
Wide Grip Pullups 
BWx10x3

Lat Flexor
135x10
165x10
195x10

1 Arm Row
120x10x3

Seated Row
150x10
165x10
180x10

Reverse Pec Dec Flys
105x10
120x10
135x10

Wide Grip Lat Cable Pulldown 
105x10
135x10
165x10

Cross Cable Face Pulls
60x10
80x10
100x10

Seated Straight Leg Rows
150x10
180x10
210x10

BTN Wide Cable Lat Pulldown
150x10
165x10
180x10

Wide Grip Straight Leg Seated Row
210x10
225x10
240x10

Vbar Cable Pulldown
120x10
135x10
150x10

Good workout today. Lots of squeezing and controlled reps. No super heavy weight. Seem to be staying the same weight but looking leaner daily. Not eating super clean either.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
275x5
315x3
335x2
355x1
225x15

HS Incline Press
200x10
230x10x2

Cable Flys
100x15
140x10
180x10
160x10
120x10
100x15

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x8x3

Pec Deck Flys
150x10
180x10
200x10

Vertical Chest Press
150x15
180x10
200x10

Incline DB Press
50'sx10x3

Incline DB Flys
25'sx10x3

By the time I got to the DB work I was smoked. Really decent workout though. Wanted to bench  a little heavier but no spotter. This M1T is really showing signs of being strong even at 15mgs.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 22, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10
125x10
100x10
75x15
50x20

OH Tricep Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Dips
BWx15x3

BB Curls
115x10
65x10
55x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Tricep pushdowns
200x10x3

Incline DB Curls
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

Rope Tricep Pullovers 
100x10
110x10
120x10

BB Preacher Curl
50x15
50x10x2

DB OH Tricep Extension 
35'sx20
40'sx20
45'sx15

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

Completely wasted walking out of the gym. Biceps felt like they were going to pop. Gotta love that feeling. Might go back tonight for more.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 22, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Tricep pushdowns 
100x10x3

Preacher Curl Machine
70x15
100x10
120x10
130x10
110x10
80x10

OH Tricep Machine
160x10
170x10
180x10

Cable Curls
120x10
130x10
140x10

Rope Pulldown 
120x10x3
100x10x3

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

OH DB Tricep Extension
30'sx15
35'sx15
40'sx15

BB Curl
50x20
60x15
70x15

Another double dip today. Feeling a little sore from the morning but after I warmed up I felt better. Need to hammer these triceps!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 23, 2014)

Hammies & Calves
Straight Leg Deadlifts
145x10x3

G-Curl
90x10
135x10
145x10

Seated Calf Raise
140x20
160x20

Leg Press
295x10
385x10
475x10
565x10
655x10
395x20

Lying Leg Curl
90x10
100x10
110x10

Standing Calf Raise
200x20
300x15
400x10

Leg Extension
150x10
165x10
180x10
105x20

Leg Curls
150x10
165x10
180x10
105x20

Felt like puking halfway through, not sure why. Wasnt a heavy workout at all but felt good on the hamstrings.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 24, 2014)

Back
T-bar Row
115x10
160x10
205x10
250x10

HS High Row
180x10
270x10
320x10

HS Iso Pulldown
180x10
200x10
230x10

HS Low Row
180x10
270x10
360x10

HS BTN Pulldown 
180x10
200x10
230x10

V-Bar Lot Cable Pulldown
200x15x3

Wide Cable Lot Pulldown
200x15x3

V-Bar Seated Row
200x10x3

Bent Over Rows
135x10
155x10
185x10

1 Arm Row
100x10x3

Grip and back were toast by the time I got to bent over rows. Barely could pull any weight. Good workout and sweating like a pig because of the humidity. Weight is staying just shy of 240. Kinda weird how consistent its been.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 25, 2014)

DELTS & TRAPS
Seated Military Press
105x15
125x10
145x10
195x8
215x5

BB Front Row
105x10x3

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10x3

BB Shrug
235x10x3

Cable Crucifix Lateral high to low
100x10
120x10
140x10

Face Pulls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Front Rows
200x10x3

Y Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Press
50'sx10x3

Bent Over Reverse Flys
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

Strength felt a little down today. Think my body still has to get used to doing back and shoulders back to back. Vascularity was through the roof. Trust the process


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 26, 2014)

Quads
Hack Squat
170x10
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x5
350x10x2
260x10x2

Leg Press
395x20
485x10
575x10
665x10x2
575x10
485x10
395x20

Supersetted the whole time. Quads are tore up already. Feels great. Took just under an hour. I'm really liking the new split.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 27, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
150x10
210x10
255x10
300x10

1 Arm Row Machine
150x10x3

Wide Cable Lat Pulldown MTUT style
120X18X3 

Seated Row Vbar
180x10
210x10
240x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown
120x10x3
75x20

Seated Row Wide Bar
240x10
225x10
210x10

BTN Wide Lat Pulldown 
180x10
165x10
150x10

Seated Row Rope Pull
150x10x3

Face Pulls
120x10
130x10
140x10

Cross Cable Crucifix Face Pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Wide Bar Straight arm pulldowns
110x10
120x10
130x10

Good back pump today. Really like hitting back twice so I can do different things each day. Focus has been on upper back but soon I will add more focus on lower.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 28, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
275x5
315x3
345x1
365x1
385x1(assisted)
225x14

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x8x3

HS Incline Press
200x10
230x10
270x7

Cable Flys
100x10
120x10
140x10

Vertical Chest Press
150x20x3
150x25

Pec Deck Flys
150x10x4

Felt pretty strong today. At least until that 385 touched my chest, I knew I was going to have problems getting it back up. Went lighter on cable flys to ensure it was all chest work instead of cheating some with my biceps. Last week of M1T


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 29, 2014)

BI's & TRI's
Preacher Curl Machine 
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

OH Tri Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Dips
BWx15x3

BB Curls
95x10
65x10
55x15

OH BB Tricep Extension
80x20
90x20
100x20

BB Preacher Curl
60x15x2
60x10

Rope Pulldown
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Tricep pushdown
200x10x3

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

OH DB Tri Extension
30'sx20
40'sx15
50'sx10

Had a nice pump this morning. Looking back at my numbers it almost looks like I'm not making any headway but reps and squeezes get better every session. Separation and definition are becoming more apparent. And my size is increasing while staying lean. Best of both worlds.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 30, 2014)

Hammies & Calves
G-Curl
115x10
135x10
145x10

Seated Calf Raise
140x20
160x10
180x10

Reverse Hack Squat
170x10x4

Leg Press MTUT Style
395x18
485x18
575x18

Seated Leg Curl
150x10
165x10
180x10

Single Leg Kickback
50x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
200x20
300x12
400x10

Leg Extension
150x10
165x10
180x10

Lying Leg Curl
90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10

Hammies are nice and tight. Think I need more volume on them, probably on calves too. No breakfast before workout this morning. Going to have to get used to it again.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

BACK
T-bar Row
115x10
160x10
205x10
250x10
295x10

HS High Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

Seated Row Vbar
200x15x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Wide Straight bar pulldown
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS Iso Pulldown
180x10
200x10
230x10

BTN BB Press
95x10
135x10
205x10

HS Low Row
180x10
270x10
360x10

HS BTN Pulldown
180x10
230x10
270x10

Strength was incredible today, felt like I could lift the gym. Wanted to stay for another hour and crush my back. Time always holds me back but gotta get that money. Hit PR's on tbar row, btn press, and btn pulldown. Didn't have a bad rep all morning.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 1, 2014)

Delts & Traps
DB Lateral Raises
20'sx10
25'sx10
30'sx10

Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
235x6

BB Front Row
105x10
125x10
145x10

Cable Crucifix Laterals h2l
100x10
120x10
140x10

BB Shrugs
235x10
285x10
325x10

HS Iso Front Military Press
290x10
280x10
270x10

Cross Cable Face Pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

DB Presses
50'sx10
60'sx10
70'sx10

Bent over Reverse Flys
20'sx10
25'sx10
30'sx10

Face Pulls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Front Rows
200x10x3

Strength is coming through nicely. Hopefully it stays after I drop the M1T. Pump was great but started to hurt at the end. I love working shoulders. Weight has been slowly creeping up this week. Bulking is in effect.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 2, 2014)

Quads
Hack Squats
170x10
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x10
400x10
350x10

Leg Press
395x15
485x15
575x15
665x15
395x20x4

Legs are hurting already. Should've tried for 10 reps of 12 plates on the hack. Next week for sure. Going to see Guardians of the galaxy tonight. Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 3, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
180x10
240x10
300x10
330x10

1 Arm Row Machine
150x10
165x10
180x10

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
105x10
120x10
135x10
150x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown
120x10
150x10
180x10
210x10

Vbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Wide bar Lat Pulldown
150x10
165x10
180x10

Wide bar Seated Row
180x10
195x10
210x10

Wide bar BTN Lat Pulldown
150x10
165x10
180x10

Rope Seated Row
150x10
165x10
180x10

Wide Bar Straight Arm Pulldown
120x10
140x10
150x10

Monster workout today. I chalk it up to my last day on m1t and busting open a tub of craze. Weight is up to 250 but its bloat. Been carbing like crazy. Feels great to power hard through workouts.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 3, 2014)

Me sitting at 250 bloated as fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2014)

You got killer thick delts man


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 4, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You got killer thick delts man



Thank you sir but I wasnt flexing


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 4, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
275x5
315x3
365x2 PR
385x1
395x1 assisted
225x17

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x10x3

Cable Flys
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS Incline Press
270x8
230x8
180x10

DB Incline Press
60'sx10
75'sx10
90'sx8

DB Flys
50'sx10x3

Felt very strong today. Hitting 365 for 2 was a 1st and I could've easily hit 4. I want to beat my PR with 405 by the end of the month. With the way I'm eating, I don't see a problem getting it.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

just saw that minaj pic....geez


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 4, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just saw that minaj pic....geez



The one right above or the new album cover?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 5, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

Dips
BWx20x3

OH Tricep Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

BB Curls
95x10
75x10
65x20

Rope Pulldowns
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

OH Rope Tri Extension
100x10
110x10
120x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20
120x15
140x10

Tricep pushdowns
150x20
170x15
200x10

Seated Dips
200x10x3

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10
20'sx10

OH DB Tri Extension 
30'sx20
40'sx15
50'sx10

Trying to hammer triceps more. I think they're lagging somewhat. But like all of us, I think every bodypart is. Great workout but then again, they all are.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 6, 2014)

Hammies & Calves
G-Curl
115x10x2
90x15

Seated Calf Raise
90x20x3

Reverse Hack Squat
170x10
170x15
170x20

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20

1 leg Kickback 
50x10x3

Leg Extension
120x15x3

Seated Leg Curl
120x15x3

Standing Calf Raise
200x20x3

Lying Leg Curl
70x15
80x15
90x15

Followed my buddies lead on the weight scheme. With the lighter weight I was focussing more on the squeeze and slow reps. Hamstrings were burning at the end. Went real high and wide on the leg press skid. Made it all hamstring and ass work.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 7, 2014)

BACK
HS High Row
270x10
320x10
370x10

T-Bar Row
115x10
160x10
205x10
250x10
295x10

HS Iso Pulldown 
200x10
230x10
250x10

Seated Wide bar Row
200x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

HS BTN Press 
200x10
230x10
270x10

BTN BB Press
95x15
135x10
225x8

Bent Over Row underhanded
135x10x3

Feeling stronger every day. Weight has stabilized at 250 and hasn't moved. Upping my protein intake and lowering carbs to control the bloat. I plan on trying to eat most carbs at night for the morning workouts.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 8, 2014)

DELTS & TRAPS
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
235x8

DB Lateral Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

HS Front Iso Military Press
180x10x3

BB Front Row
145x10x3

BB Shrugs
325x10x3

DB Front Row
70'sx10
75'sx10
80'sx10

Cable Crucifix Laterals high to low
100x10
120x10
140x10

Cross Cable Face Pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Seated Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Bent Over Reverse Flys
20'sx10x3

Y Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Wicked pump this morning, kinda painful. Delta felt a little tired, especially after the 1st set of presses. Once I went to the HS military I felt smoked already. Probably because of the btn pressing yesterday.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2014)

holy...


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 9, 2014)

QUADS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
455x1
225x20

Leg Press
565x10
745x10
925x10
1015x10
565x10x2

Horizontal Leg Press
155x20
195x10
175x15
135x30

Holy shit I am smoked. That is all.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 10, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
150x10
210x10
270x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
105x10
120x10
135x10
150x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
195x10
210x10
120x10

Vbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Wide Lat Pulldown
180x10
195x10
210x10
120x10

Rope Seated Row
150x10
165x10
180x10
120x10

BTN Wide Lat Pulldown
180x10
195x10
210x10
120x10

Wide bar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10
120x10

Cross Cable Face Pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Wide bar pulldowns
110x10
130x10
150x10

Face Pulls
110x10
130x10
150x10

Assisted Pull ups
150x20x3

1 Arm Row Machine
180x10x3

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
75x20x3

Tired as hell but got a great workout in. Back seems to be responding to twice a week workouts. Changing diet some next week. Dropping a lot of carbs and upping my protein.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice log.  IN


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 11, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
275x5
315x3
365x1
395x1
405x1 Assisted 
225x13

Incline Bench
195x10
235x5
215x7
145x20
145x17

Incline DB Flys
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx20

Incline DB Press
50'x15
50'sx20x2

Almost had that damn 405. The 395 went up easy so not really sure what happened. Must be psyching myself out of it. Gonna hit it next week!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 11, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> BACK
> Lat Flexor
> 150x10
> 210x10
> ...




That is a lot of back man!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> That is a lot of back man!!



Thats my second back session of the week


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## CHEZ (Aug 11, 2014)

That jennifer lewin is just smokin


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 12, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

OH Tricep Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Dips
BWx20x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
70x10
90x10
110x10

Tricep Pushdowns 
150x20
170x15
200x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20
120x15
140x10

Seated Dips
200x10x3

BB Curls
65x10
75x10
85x10

OH BB Tricep Extension
90x20
100x20
110x15

Hammer Curls
30'sx10
35'sx10
40'sx10

Pump was almost too much this morning right off the bat. Painful and fulfilling at the same time. I've been kinda tired lately but as soon as I hit the gym I shift into a higher gear. Definitely could leave work and get some more quality work in.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 13, 2014)

Hammies & Calves
Reverse Hack Squat Straight Leg
170x10
220x10
260x10

Seated Calf Raise
140x20
160x20
180x20

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20

Calf Extension in leg press
395x20
485x20
575x20

G-Curl
90x15
115x10
135x10

1 Leg Kickbacks
50x10x3

Leg Extension
135x15
150x15
165x15

Seated Leg Curl
135x15
150x15
165x15

Standing Calf Raise
200x20
300x15
400x10

Lying Leg Curl
90x10
80x10
70x10

Took me a while to get going. Wanted to get some burn out sets on my hamstrings. I need to really start punishing them to get them to grow. Need to do that to all of my legs. Stubborn muscles.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 14, 2014)

BACK
HS High Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

T-bar Row
160x10
205x10
250x10
295x10

HS Iso Pulldown
180x10
200x10
230x10

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

HS BTN Pulldown
200x10
230x10
270x10

Bent Over Rows
135x10
185x10
225x10

Woke up late today because I didn't set my alarm like an idiot. So I couldn't get as much volume as I wanted. So instead I just went a bit heavier and quicker. Still was a decent workout and got me very pumped up. 262 this morning.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 15, 2014)

Delts & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x15
145x10
235x8

DB Side Raises
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx10

Cable Crucifix Laterals High 2 low
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10x3

BB Front Raises
105x10
125x10
145x10

BB Shrugs
305x10x3

Cross Cable Face Pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Face Pulls
110x10
130x10
150x10

DB Front Rows
70'sx10
75'sx10
80'sx10

Laying Incline Reverse Flys
25'sx10x3

Short on time so didn't get all I wanted in. Delts felt very worked. Seems that since I havent been using a pump product, pumps seem to be more painful. Which of course is enjoyable but just takes longer to get things done.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 16, 2014)

QUADS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10

Hack Squat
260x10
350x10
440x10

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20

Leg Extension
90x20
120x20
150x20

Stupid me got in late so I didn't get much done. Plan on going back after work and getting some major volume in. Pump these fuckers up. Gonna cheat on diet this weekend because starting Monday,  the screws will be tightened down on the diet big time.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 16, 2014)

QUADS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10x2
225x20

Leg Press
565x10
745x10
925x10
1115x10
1295x10
1385x1
565x30

Horizontal Leg Press
135x20
155x15
175x15
195x10

Leg Extension 
90x20
120x15
150x15
180x10
210x8

Had to go back for a second session. Legs were smoked thats why I could only muster 1 rep with 26 plates. Felt good to go up in weight until failure. Might try this every Saturday.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 17, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
150x10
210x10
270x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
105x10
120x10
135x10
150x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Vbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

Wide bar Lat Pulldown
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Wide bar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

BTN Wide Lat Pulldown
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Rope Seated Row
150x10
165x10
180x10
195x10

Cross Cable Face Pulls
120x10
140x10
160x10
180x10

Straight Arm Long Bar Pulldown
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x10

Face Pulls
110x10
130x10
150x10
170x10

1 Arm Row Machine
180x10x4

Pull ups
BWx8x2
BW-40lbsx8x2

Crushed back today. Went 4 sets and heavier than normal. Felt really good today. Grow bitch.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 18, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
405x1 PR
225x20

Pec Deck Flys
100x20
130x20
160x15
200x10

Incline Bench
145x10
165x10
175x10
195x10

DB Flys
50'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10

DB Press
100'sx8
80'sx10
70'sx10
60'sx10

FINALLY hit 405! It was a mental thing I think. I put it up easy and could've got a 2nd rep. Didn't have my workout partner though so I had to ask some random guy for a spot. Felt strong though. I will record it next week and post. Then I can critique my form.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 18, 2014)

Good job on the pr!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 18, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Good job on the pr!



Thx man. Been dying for it a while now


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 18, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> CHEST
> Bench
> 135x10
> 225x10
> ...





  Thats a lotta weight Big guy!! But having been following your log you're probably one of the hardest workers on here.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 18, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Thats a lotta weight Big guy!! But having been following your log you're probably one of the hardest workers on here.



Thx. Never feel like I do enough


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 19, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20x6

OH Tricep Extension Machine
50x20x3

Tricep Extension Machine
50x20x3

Incline DB Curls
25'sx10x3

OH DB Tricep Extension
30'sx20x3

Cable Curls
60x15x3

Rope Pulldown 
60x20x3

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x10x3

Seated Dips
100x30x3

Rope Curls
50x15x3

Tricep Pushdowns 
100x20x3

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10
20'sx10
15'sx10

OH BB Tricep Extension
50x20x5

This morning was all about reps and getting a good pump. Weight staying at 262. Arms felt like they were going to explode and I wanted to keep going but time constraints make me responsible.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 20, 2014)

Hammies & Calves
G-Curl
90x15x3

Seated Calf Raise
160x20
180x20
200x20

Reverse Straight Leg Hack Squat
170x10
260x10
310x10

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20

Seated Leg Curls
120x20
135x15
150x15

Standing Calf Raise
200x20
300x20
400x15

1 Leg Kickbacks
50x10x3

Leg Extensions
120x20
135x15
150x15

Lying Leg Curls
60x20
70x20
80x15

Good rep scheme today. Heavy on some lifts but mostly medium weight and high reps to squeeze and contract the muscles. Legs must be getting bigger because my boxers are getting tight in the legs. Measured my biceps last night completely cold at 19 inches. Slow and steady.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 21, 2014)

BACK
Rope Lat Pulldown
200x10x3

Straight arm Longbar Pulldown
100x10
120x10
140x10

Wide straight bar Lat Pulldown
200x15x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
200x15x3

Cross Cable Face Pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Lat Flexor
180x10
230x10
270x10

HS BTN Pulldown
180x10
230x10
270x10

HS Low Row
270x20
360x10
450x10

HS High Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

Decent workout. Mind wasnt in it even though body was. Decided to mix things up a bit just for the hell of it. I'll have to attack outter lats hard on Sunday


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 22, 2014)

Delts & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
235x10

DB Side Lateral Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

BB Front Rows
55x10
75x10
95x10

Cable Crucifix Side Laterals high to low
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS Front Iso Military Press
180x10x3

Cross Cable Face Pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Seated Shoulder Press
200x10
150x15
100x20

Face Pulls
110x10
130x10
150x10

Reverse Incline DB Flys
20'sx10x3

Y Press
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10

Only had 45 mins so thats all the work I could put in. Not enough trap work. Shoulders were lit up. Need to quit forgetting to make my lunch at night. Home life is a mess right now so nights are a blur.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 23, 2014)

QUADS
Leg Press
395x20x2
485x20x2
575x20x2

Calf Extension Leg Press
395x20x2
485x20x2
575x20x2

Hack Squat
260x20x2
350x10x2
440x10x2

Leg Extension
120x20x4
120x15
120x10

Woke up late so had to rush through it all in 45 mins. I was dying. Probably go back later and hit them some more. Really put some serious reps in.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 23, 2014)

QUADS
Hack Squat
260x20x2
350x10
440x10
530x6x2

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20
665x20
755x20x2

Standing Calf Raise
200x20x6

Leg Extensions
120x20x6

Should've kept weight low and reps high but something kept pushing me to add plates. Felt pretty good being the second leg workout of the day. Should be feeling it Monday.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## bar_belle (Aug 23, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Delts & Traps
> Seated Military Press
> 105x10
> 145x10
> ...



Subbed  in between all the chic pix I see some work!  Also an education on exercise shorthand.  I was looking up your moves on youtube.  Watching and learning.  Glad to be here.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 23, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Subbed  in between all the chic pix I see some work!  Also an education on exercise shorthand.  I was looking up your moves on youtube.  Watching and learning.  Glad to be here.



Not as glad as me that you're here


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 24, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
180x10
240x10
285x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
105x10
120x10
135x10
150x10

Longbar Lat pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

BTN Longbar Lat pulldown
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Vbar Lat pulldown
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Handle longbar Lat pulldown
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Vbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

Rope seated Row
150x10
165x10
180x10
195x10

Handled Longbar seated Row
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar seated Row
150x10
180x20
210x10
240x10

Cross cable Facepulls
100x10
140x10
160x10
180x10

Longbar straight arm pulldown
110x10
120x10
140x10
150x10

Facepulls
110x10
130x10
150x10
170x10

Bent Over Rows
100x10x4

Assisted Pullups
160lbsx10
200lbsx10
230lbsx10
BWx10

1 arm Row Machine
195x10x4

Reverse Pec Dec Flys
75x15x4

Felt like I could stay in there forever today. Tried a few new lifts successfully. So much more I could've done with more time. 
But Sunday funday is worse day of the week.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 24, 2014)

^^^some day when I grow up big and strong I can be half the beast you are. 240 seated row Bwahaha. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 25, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
405x1
225x18

Seated Incline Cable Flys
100x15
140x10
180x10

Incline BB Press
140x10
180x10
230x5x2

DB Flys
50'sx10x3

Vertical Chest Press
180x20
225x15
240x15
285x10

Pec Deck Flys
120x20
150x15
180x15
210x10

HS Super Incline Press
199x10x3

HS Vertical Press
190x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
120x25x4

Vertical Chest Press
120x25x4

Tried some DB Pressing at the end but I was smoked. Stayed home because of not wanting to face anybody but couldn't stay away from the gym. At least I still have a want to crush iron


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 26, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20x6

Seated Dips
140x20x3

OH Try Extension Machine
50x20x3

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x15x3

Dips
BWx15x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldowns
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Tricep Pushdowns
100x20
150x20
200x10

Lying Incline DB curls
25'sx10x3

OH DB Tricep Extensions
35'sx20x3

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

OH BB Tricep Extension
50x20x3

Had to rush to get everything done in 45 mins. Haven't been getting my stuff ready the night before. Gym is the only place where I can shut my mind off.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 26, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Bi's & Tri's
> Preacher Curl Machine
> 50x20x6
> 
> ...



Nice work today! 

Yes, the gym is the sanctuary.


Sent from outer space


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

BACK
Rope Lat pulldown
200x10x3

Longbar straight arm pulldown
110x15
120x15
130x15

Long handle bar lat pulldown
200x15x3

Wide bar lat pulldown
200x15x3

Vbar Seated Row
200x10x3

Vbar Lat pulldown
200x15x3

Facepulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Crucifix cross facepulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS High Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

HS Lat Flexor
180x10
230x10
270x10

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

HS BTN Pulldown 
180x10
230x10
270x10

Lying Reverse Incline DB Rows
70'sx10x3

1 arm DB Row
70x10
75x10
80x10

Wanted to get in ah hour early to hit hammies but I knew I wouldn't make it. Been waking up in a stupor will no desire to stay awake. Let alone go to work.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 28, 2014)

Right there w ya, bro. Just want a nap. ONWARD! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Right there w ya, bro. Just want a nap. ONWARD!
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Nap forever more like


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lifts are big as shit like usual.  How's the weight and the bulk goin.?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lifts are big as shit like usual.  How's the weight and the bulk goin.?



Lifts were weak at this gym because the cable only goes to 200. Weight actually dropped a bit to 257 but im more dense


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 28, 2014)

one day Ill be a real man and complain about 200 lb limit on cable pulls


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 28, 2014)

My other gym cables only go to 300 so I focus on the squeeze


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 29, 2014)

DELTS & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
235x10

DB Lateral Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

BB Front Rows
145x10
165x10
195x10

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10x3

Cable Crucifix Laterals High to low
100x10
120x10
140x10

Cross cable face pulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Shoulder Press
100x20x6

Face Pulls
110x10
130x10
150x10

BB Shrugs
285x10x3

Reverse Lying Incline Flys
25'sx10x3

DB Front Rows
70'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Couldve stayed in there for hours. Only real place to feel comfortable. Just want to get huge and avoid injury. Training seems to be in line with that but always looking for a possible change.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 29, 2014)

^^^nice work today. Pushin a lot of weight. Your training matches your stated goals. Fantastic!


Sent from outer space


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 29, 2014)

Thx belle. Now to get your definition


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 30, 2014)

LEGS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
455x1
225x20

Seated Shrugs
300x10x6

Leg Press
565x15x3
745x15x3

Standing Calf Raise
215x20x3
395x20x3

Leg Extensions
120x20x3
150x20x3

Seated Leg Curls
120x20x3
150x15x3

1 leg cable kickbacks
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10

Horizontal Leg Press
175x10
195x10
215x10
235x10
255x10
275x10

Calf Extension on leg press
175x20
195x20
215x20
235x20
255x20
275x20

Lying Leg Curls
60x20x3
90x15x3

Had to make up for missing legs wednesday so I pounded them pretty good. Some heavy weights but lots of reps. Felt good with no time limit.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, baby, yeah! LegLovin'. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 31, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Yeah, baby, yeah! LegLovin'.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Talking dirty again


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 31, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
180x10
225x10
270x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Dec Flys
105x10
120x10
135x10
150x10

Vbar Seated Row
210x10
240x10
270x10
300x10

Rope Seated Row
150x10
165x10
180x10
195x10

Handled Longbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

Longbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

Vbar Lat pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

Longbar Lat pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

Handled Longbar Lat pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10
270x10

BTN Lat pulldown
150x10
180x10
210x10
240x10

Cross cable facepulls
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x10

Rope facepulls
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x10

Double handled facepulls 
100x10
120x10
140x10
160x10

Longbar straight arm pulldowns
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10

1 arm row machine
210x10x4

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
90x20x2
75x20x2

Lots of frustration to get out so the weights took the abuse. Back did as well but thats the idea. Whatever I can do to put some size on.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 31, 2014)

That's the longest workout I've seen. Need a roll of toilet paper to write it all down. SPINY BEAST! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't use a pad or journal. Just from memory


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 31, 2014)

BACK
Deadlift
135x10
225x8
315x5
405x2
495x1

HS High Row
180x10x3

BB BTN Press
95x10
135x10
185x10

Lat Flexor
180x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10x3

HS BTN Pulldown
180x10x3

HS Iso Lat Pulldown
180x10x3

Went light weight just to feel the squeeze and I was pretty smoked from the morning. Been a while since I deadlifted. Felt good.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 1, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
410x1 PR
225x15
225x10

Lying Cable Flys
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS Wide Chest
360x10
450x8
360x10
270x15

HS Incline Press
180x15
270x10x2
230x10

Pec Deck Flys
100x20
150x15
200x10
100x30

Vertical Chest Press
100x20
150x15
200x10
100x30

Incline DB Flys
50'sx10x3
40'sx10x3
30'sx10x3

Incline DB Press
50'sx10x3
40'sx10x3
30'sx10x3

Incline BB Press
145x10
165x8
195x8
105x15

Got past 405. Stalled for just a second but got it up. Didn't want to leave, just keep crushing my chest but grill has to be lit and meal prep has to be done.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 2, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine 
50x20x6

OH Tri Extension Machine 
50x20x3

Seated Dip
140x20x3

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20
120x15
140x10

Dips
BWx20x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
60x15
70x15
80x15

Tricep Pushdowns
200x15
150x20
100x25

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

OH DB Tri Extension
35'sx20x3

DB Curls
50x20
50x15x2

OH BB Tri Extension
50x20x3

Arms were pumped like crazy this morning and im not even using a pump agent. Triceps were a little tired from the extended chest workout yesterday. Just a bit sore but wont have to use them for a day or 2.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 3, 2014)

hey Spiney I just got caught up on the z sponsorship thread..  Congrats man!!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 3, 2014)

Hammies & Calves 
G-Curl
90x15x3

Seated Calf Raise
140x20x3

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20
665x20
575x20
485x20

Cable 1 leg kickbacks
70x10x3

Standing single Leg Curls
50x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
200x20
300x20
400x15

Seated Leg Curls
120x20x3

Leg Extensions 
120x20x3

Lying Leg Curls
60x15x3

Got in and out in an hour. It was hard with all the older people on the leg machines pushing 20 lbs but being there for 10 mins. Really liking the single leg kickbacks.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 4, 2014)

BACK
Cable Row
200x10x3

HS High Row
180x10
270x10
360x10

Cable Lat Hammer Pulldown 
200x15x3

HS Iso Pulldown 
180x10x3

1 Arm Tbar Row
115x10x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
200x15x3

HS Lat Flexor
190x10
240x10
280x10

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

HS BTN Iso Pulldown
190x10
240x10
280x10

Short bar Lat Pulldown 
200x10x3

Shot bar Lot Pulldown underhanded
200x15x3

Good workout this morning. Really felt it in the middle of my back. 1 arm tbar rows are the shizz. Kicked my ass.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 4, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> HS Low Row
> 270x10
> 360x10
> 450x10




I was wondering if that 5th plate would fit on there with out falling off....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 4, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I was wondering if that 5th plate would fit on there with out falling off....



I had to swap out some fat plates to get it


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 5, 2014)

DELTS & TRAPS
HS Iso Front Military Press
180x10
230x10
270x10

Cable Side Laterals high to low
100x15
120x15
140x10

Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
235x6

Handled Facepulls 
120x10x3

Front BB Row
145x10x3

Rope Facepulls 
120x10
140x10
150x10

BB Shrugs
235x10x3

Cross Cable Facepulls 
120x10
140x10
160x10

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Cable 1 arm Side Raises
30x10x3

DB Presses
50'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

BB Front Raise
50x10x3

Incline Reverse Flys
20'sx10x3

Y Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

Had the day off today so I didn't go into the gym early. Felt a little tired through the workout, especially not starting until 8PM. Weight staying solid at 256. Training is going great and looking tighter each week.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 6, 2014)

Quads & Calves
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
315x10
225x25

Leg Press
565x20x6

Standing Calf Raise
215x20x6

Leg Extension
120x15x2
105x15x2
90x15x2

Smoked after that session.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2014)

That's a rediculous amount of volume!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 7, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
180x10
255x10
330x10

Pec deck reverse Flys
120x10
135x10
150x10

Vbar Seated Row
180x10
240x10
300x10

Longbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar handled Seated Row
210x10
240x10
270x10

Rope Seated Row
135x10x3

Vbar Lat pulldown 
180x10
195x10
210x10

Longbar lat pulldown 
180x10
225x10
270x10

Longbar handled pulldown 
180x10
210x10
240x10

BTN Lat pulldown
180x10
195x10
210x10

Longbar underhanded Lat pulldown
180x10
195x10
210x10

Longbar straight arm pulldown
120x10
140x10
150x10

1 arm cable row
100x10
150x10
200x10

Rope Facepull
120x10
140x10
150x10

HS Iso Row
270x10

HS Low Row
270x10

HS Ab Crunch Machine
60x20x3

Great workout this morning. Couldve went forever but its prep day.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 7, 2014)

245 this morning


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking good brother. Hard work pays off. 

What is the average time for your gym sessions ?



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 7, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> 245 this morning



Wow! Fantastic work. MassiVegeta. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> 245 this morning



SuperBiggdom has arrived


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yer a monster.

How tall are you? 

Can you still wipe your own ass?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 7, 2014)

Leg have blown up since last time I checked.  Same with upper back and rear delts.  Overall growth everywhere.


----------



## Bucks10 (Sep 7, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Can you still wipe your own ass?



I guessing no when pumped . I'm at 237 and Spiny is leaner than I am with bigger shoulders . I can't really get to my ass when pumped up. 

Can't imagine being a lean 300 LBS !


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 8, 2014)

Average workout time is a hr. 
I'm 6 foot 1 and yes can wipe my own ass. 
Lol


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 8, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
365x2
315x5
225x15

HS Incline Press
180x10
230x10
270x8

Cable Flys
100x15
120x15
140x15

Vertical Chest Press
100x20
150x15
200x15
100x20

Pec Dec Flys
100x20
150x15
200x15
100x20

Sux doing heavy bench without a spotter. Took a sleeping pill last night and I've been shaky ever since. No sleep and no eating isn't very good for bulking.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 12, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20x6

Dips
BWx20x3

OH Tricep Machine
50x20x3

Crucifix Cable Curl
50x20x3

Seated Dips
140x20x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Tri pushdown
200x10
150x15
100x10

Rope curls
100x10x3

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

OH FB Tri extension
35'sx20x3

BB Curls
65x20x3

BB OH Tricep Extension
65x20x3

Took 2 days off to moap. Got back in and did ok. Still depressed as fuck. She says she wants a divorce. I just want to drink and sleep.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Sep 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 12, 2014)

Legs
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
315x10
225x20

Seated Calf Raise
90x20x3

G-Curl
90x15x3

Leg Press
575x20x6

Cable 1 Leg Kickbacks
50x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x15
300x20
200x25

Seated Leg Curls
120x20x3

1 leg Standing Leg Curls
50x10x3

Leg Extensions 
120x20x3
90x20x3

Lying Leg Curls
120x20x3

Got off work early to punish the legs and let off some steam. Now let the darkness seep in.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 13, 2014)

Delts & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x15
145x10
195x10
245x5

DB Side Raises
20'sx10
25'sx10
30'sx10

BB Front Rows
145x10x3

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x15

Cross Cable Facepulls 
100x10
120x10
140x10

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Rope Facepulls 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Front Rows
200x10x3

Crucifix Side Laterals high to low
100x20
120x15
140x10

Handle Facepulls 
100x10
120x10
140x10

Y Presses
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx20

BB Shrugs
325x10x3

Straight arm pulldowns
100x10
120x10
140x10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Front Rows
80'sx10
70'sx10
60'sx10

DB Presses
50'sx10x3

BB Front Raises
50x10x3

Lying Incline Reverse Flys
20'sx10x3

Great workout today. Surprised I had energy hitting the weights for a 3rd time in 24 hrs. Have to do something to occupy my time and get away from myself.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 13, 2014)

Lat Flexor
180x10
225x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
120x10
135x10
150x10
75x20x3

Wide Cable Lat Pulldown 
210x10
240x10
270x10

BTN Wide Cable Pulldown 
180x10
195x10
210x10

Long Handle Lat Pulldown
210x10
225x10
240x10

Underhanded Lat Pulldown 
180x10
195x10
210x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
195x10
210x10

1 Arm Cable Row
200x10
150x15
100x10

Rope Facepulls 
110x10
130x10
150x10

Handle Facepulls 
110x10
130x10
150x10

Rope Seated Row
135x10x3

Longbar Seated Row
210x10
240x10
270x10

Longbar handle Seated Row
210x10
240x10
270x10

Vbar Seated Row
240x10
270x10
300x10

Another good workout, especially on limited energy. Wanted to crush more and more but had to tan and then do the weekly grocery shopping. Its funny how accustomed I've already become to doing everything months ago.


----------



## Montego (Sep 14, 2014)

Stay strong bud. My wife and I went through a really bad time about a year ago and she told me the same thing. 

Do what you do and make sure to voice how you feel when you talk to her. Things will happen the way they are supposed to and life will go on. Hit me up if you need to vent bud.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2014)

Hang in there spiny


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 14, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20x6

OH Tri Extension 
50x20x3

Dips
BWx20x3

Rope Pulldowns 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Tri Pushdowns
200x10
150x10
100x20

Rope Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20x3

Seated Dips
140x20x3

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

OH DB Tri Extensions
35'sx20x3

BB Curls
70x20
60x20
50x20

OH BB Tricep Extensions
70x20
60x20
50x20

Body is tired. 5 workouts since Friday morning. Gotta catch up. Keep my mind off things. Punish the iron instead of myself.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 14, 2014)

Chest
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
405x1
315x5
225x16
135x20

Incline DB Presses
50'sx10x3

Incline DB Flys
50'sx10x3

HS Incline Press
200x8x3

HS Decline Press
200x8x3

Ran out of time and had to fight. Probably will smash chest tomorrow morning. Thank god I have my daughters. They keep my head on straight.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 14, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Thats a lotta weight Big guy!! But having been following your log you're probably one of the hardest workers on here.



I can't tell what he works harder at.  The lifting or the posting of the hot muscled ass.  

I have to jerk off before checkin the log.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 14, 2014)

Ass has been the last thing I've thought about for a while


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 15, 2014)

Chest
135x10
225x10
315x3x3
225x10

Cable Flys
100x15x3

HS Iso Wide Chest
270x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
100x20x3

Vertical Chest Press
150x20x3

Pec Deck Flys
150x20x3

All I could muster. Body is tired and triceps are smoked. Thats good and bad I guess.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 16, 2014)

Legs
Hack Squat
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x10

Seated Calf Raise 
90x30x3

G-Curl
105x15x3

Leg Press
575x20
665x20
705x20

Calf Extension On leg press
575x20
665x20
705x20

Seated Leg Curl
120x20x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20

Lying Leg Curl
60x20x3

Leg Extension
120x20x3

Legs are smoked after that. Got it all done in 55 minutes. Rushed through and had to change my routine because my arms are tired.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 17, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20x6

OH Tricep Extension Machine
50x20x3

Seated Dips
140x20x3

Tricep Pushdowns
200x10
150x15
100x20

Rope Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope pulldowns 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Dips
BWx20x3

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20x3

OH DB Tricep Extensions
35'sx20x5

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10

Woke up late this morning so couldn't really crush these arms. Haven't slept under the covers of my bed in weeks. Doesnt feel right. Going to see a shrink tomorrow. Hopefully he can shed some light as to why im such a piece of shit.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 17, 2014)

Shrink?  something going on with your covers spiney?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 17, 2014)

Psychiatrist


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 17, 2014)

I was joking.  

You going to see a shrink cause you cant sleep? or for underlying issues in your life that are keeping you up?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 17, 2014)

Wife left


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man.  I have been through a divorce.  They are no fun.  Things will get better for you though just takes a while.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Spiny sorry to hear brother. My wife and I just went thru something like this a couple months ago. Women throw out the divorce thing as a threat. After we sat down and talked it wasn't what she wanted at all, she actually wanted the complete opposite. Now we are back together better then ever before but it took alot of arguing, talking, etc.

I know it sounds silly but maybe a date/dinner or night out just the two of you without mentioning the relationship situation should be in the works. Just two people calmly having a good time. If possible try that, it really worked for us.

Let me know if you want to talk brother. I don't know your situation but just went thru something similar. Hang in there!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 19, 2014)

Delts & Traps
DB Side Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

Seated Military Press
105x15
145x10
195x10
245x8

BB Front Row
145x10x3

Crucifix Side Lateral high to low
100x20
120x15
140x10

HS Front Iso Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

Cross Facepulls 
100x10
120x10
140x10

Seated Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Rope Facepulls 
110x10
130x10
150x10

BB Shrugs
235x15x3

Y DB Presses
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

Incline Reverse Flys
20'sx10x3

DB Front Rows
80'sx10
70'sx10
60'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Crushed the hell out of the shoulders. Wanted more but someone has to work. Wish I was a professional bodybuilder.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 21, 2014)

Back
Lat Flexor
180x10
255x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Deck Fly
120x10
135x10
150x10

Vbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Long handle seated row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Rope Seated Row
120x10x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Long Handled Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

BTN Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Underhanded Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

1 Arm Cable Row
200x10
150x15
100x10

Rope Facepulls 
110x10
130x10
150x10


Handled Facepulls 
110x10
130x10
150x10

Crucifix Cross Facepulls 
120x10
160x10
200x10

Side Lateral Raise Machine
100x10x3

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
75x20x3

Straight Arm Lonbar pulldown
110x10
130x10
150x10

Took my frustration out with lots of reps. Not super heavy but slow tight reps.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 22, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
315x3
225x10

Incline Bench
145x15
195x10
235x10

HS Wide Chest
270x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
200x15x2
150x20x2
100x30x2

HS Incline Press
180x10x3

Cable Flys
100x20
120x15
140x10

Vertical Chest Press
200x15
150x20
100x30

Got in late and energy wasnt there. Ate garbage all weekend but at least a half ass workout. All things considered


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 23, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine 
50x20x2
75x15x2
100x10x2

OH Tricep Extension Machine
50x20
60x20
70x20

Seated Dips
160x20x3

Crucific Cable Curls
100x20
120x15
140x10

Dips
BWx20x3

Rope pulldowns
120x10
110x10
100x10

Cable Curls
120x10
110x10
100x10

Tricep pushdowns
200x10
150x15
100x20

Rope Curls
150x10
140x10
130x10

Hammer DB Curls
55'sx10
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10
25'sx10

OH DB Tricep Extension 
35'sx20x3
30'sx20x3
40'sx20

Busted some ass this morning. Huge pump without a pump agent. Some days you walk it and everything is right and strong and good. Went to see a shrink yesterday. It went well. Even the wife plans on going by herself. Yay


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 24, 2014)

Legs
Hack Squats
260x10x3
350x10x3

Seated Calf Raise
120x30x3

G-Curl
100x15x3

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20

Calf Extensions
395x20
485x20
575x20

Single Leg Kickbacks
60x10x3

Seated Leg Curl
120x20x3

Standing Calf Raises 
300x15x3

Lying Leg Curls
90x10x3

Leg Extensions
120x20x3

1 leg standing curls
50x10x3

Couldve pushed harder but still nursing my calf and ran out of time.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 26, 2014)

Delts & Traps
Seated Military press
105x15
145x10
195x10
245x8

DB Side Laterals
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

BB Front Row
145x10x3

Bar facepulls 
150x10
130x10
110x10

HS Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

Crucifix Side Laterals high to low
110x20
130x15
150x10


Rope facepulls
140x10
130x10
120x10

Seated Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Cross crucifix facepulls
100x10
160x10
200x10

BB shrugs
235x10
325x10x2

Y DB Presses
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Front Raises
25'sx10x3

DB Front Rows
80'sx10
70'sx10
60'sx10

Bent Over Reverse Flys
25'sx10x3

Got some quality work in by getting there early. That will be new regimen.give myself at least an hour.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 27, 2014)

Legs
Horizontal Leg Press
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x10
225x10
235x10

Calf extension
135x20
155x20
175x20
195x20
215x20
235x10

Leg Press
565x20x6

Calf Extension
565x20x6

Standing Calf Raise
195x20
295x20
395x20

Cable Single Leg Kickbacks
60x10
80x10
100x10

Single Leg Calf Extension 
175x10
155x10
135x20

Leg Extensions 
120x20x3
240x10x3

Leg Curls
120x20x3
240x10x3

Really good leg workout. Still nursing my calf but making progress. Beer 30,and xanax with a prozac chaser.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice work, bro! Love Saturday night cocktail.


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2014)

Beer 30. Lol. "The champagne of beers"

More like the grape soda of beers!

In relevant news: nice numbers bro


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 28, 2014)

BACK
Bent Over Rows
135x10
185x10
225x10

HS Lat Flexor
270x10x3

BTN BB Press
135x10
185x10
135x20

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

HS BTN Press 
270x10x3

Longbar Handle Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Rope Lat Pulldown
200x10x3

Longbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Underhanded Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

HS Iso Row
180x10x3

HS High Row
180x10
270x10
360x10

BTN Shoulder Press Machine
150x15x3

Went to the small gym today. Very happy because I spent time with the wife last night. Light fighting but its becoming less and less the more we talk. Why do I love her so much?


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 28, 2014)

We love who we love. Good for you. Nice to see you work at partnership too.


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2014)

A fucked up relationship can be real hard to repair. All depending on what sent it downhill in the first place. Good luck bro


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 29, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
315x3
225x10x2

Cable Flys
100x10x6

HS Wide Chest
270x10
360x10
180x21

HS Incline Press
180x10x3

Vertical Chest Press
150x25x4

Pec Dec Flys
100x25x4

Didn't feel a lot of power but had good stamina. Focused on that alone and got a good workout.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 30, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20x6

OH Tri Extension Machine
50x20x3

Seated Dips
160x20x3


Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

OH DB Tricep Extensions
35'sx20x3

BB Curls
50x20x3

OH BB Tricep Extension
50x20x3

Rope Curls
60x20x3

Tricep Pushdown
200x10
150x20
100x30

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope pulldown
100x10
110x10
120x10

Got in late so only had 40 mins. Had to rush to get all that in so the pump wass excruciating. Fuck its only tuesday


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 1, 2014)

LEGS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10

Leg Press
575x20x6

Calf Extension
575x20x6

Seated Leg Curl
120x20x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x10
300x20
200x30

Leg Extension
120x20x3

Lying Leg Curl
120x10x3

Tired today. Too many beers and NIN last night. Time to drop the alcohol and get rid of the bloat.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 2, 2014)

BACK
VBAR Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

HS Iso Pulldown
180x20x3

Longbar Handled Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

HS High Row
180x15
270x10
360x10

Longbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

HS Lat Flexor
270x10x3

Rope Lat Pulldown
200x10x3

HS BTN Pulldown 
270x10x3

Underhanded Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

1 arm DB Row
100'sx10x3

Didn't even get an hour again. Need to do my lunch again at night. Its hard to ne motivated as depression sets in. Still haven't slept in my bed, just on it.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 3, 2014)

Shoulders & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x20
145x10
195x10
235x5

Side DB Raises
30'sx10x3

Front BB Row
145x10x3

HS Front Iso Militarty Press
270x6
230x10
180x10

Cable side Laterals
100x10x3

BB Shrugs 
235x15x3

Cable Crucifix Cross Facepulls
100x10
160x10
200x10

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Y DB Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Front Raises
20'sx30

Got in late. Retard. Been skipping meals and can feel it in my heavy lifts. Need to cut that out but lots of things I need to cut out.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

Legs
Horizontal Leg Press
135x20
155x10
175x10
195x10
215x10
235x10

Calf extentension
135x20
155x20
175x20
195x20
215x20
235x20

Leg Press
565x20x6

Calf Extension
565x20x6

Cut it short fror movie night.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

Back
Lat Flexor
180x10
255x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
120x10
135x10
150x10
75x20x3

Longbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

BTN Longbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar Handled Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Underhanded Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Seated Vbar Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Rope Seated Row
135x10x3

Longbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar Handled Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

1 Arm Cable Row
200x10
150x10
100x10

Longbar straight arm pulldown 
110x10
130x10
150x10

Cross Crucifix Facepulls
120x10
160x10
200x10

Rope Facepulls
110x10
130x10
150x10

Handled Facepulls
150x10
160x10
170x10

Took it a little easier today because I think last sunday wore me out and kept me sore all week. Still a killer workout.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

Chest
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
225x5
225x6
225x8

Incline DB Flys
50'sx10x3

Incline DB Presses
50'sx15x3

Pec Deck Flys
150x20
180x15
210x15
120x30x3

Vertical Chest Press
180x20
240x15
330x15
150x30x3

Felt weak as shit. Probably the beer dinners. I did put in a lot of volume since I was playing hookie. Need to get back to basics and lifting big.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2014)

Hope you're tracking ok chief


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 6, 2014)

Tracking?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 7, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine 
50x20x2
75x15x2
100x10x2

Dips
BWx20x3

OH Tricep Machine
50x20x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldowns
100x10
110x10
120x20

Rope Curls
80x15
90x15
100x15

Tricep pushdowns
200x10
150x20
100x30

Crucifix Cable Curls
140x10
120x15
100x10

Seated Dips
160x10x3

Incline DB Curls
25'sx10x3

OH DB Tricep Extensions
35'sx20x3

Made sure i ate some dinner last night and didn't drink too much. Definitely not enough protein in my diet(or test). I'm tired of feeling bad and not wanting to work for my goals. Stop drinking like a fish and downing chocolate. Funny thing is I look tight as fuck especially after stopping the peps.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 9, 2014)

Legs
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10

Standing Calf Raise
400x10
300x20
200x30

Leg Extensions
120x20x3

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20

Calf Extensions
395x20
485x20
575x20

Seated Leg Curls
120x20x3

Skipped yesterday and only had 40 mins today so it was a weak workout. Worn out every day from fighting or games. I'm about to be 42. I don't think my body wants to handle extra shit at this age.


----------



## ROID (Oct 9, 2014)

Rise up and overcome

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 10, 2014)

Shoulders and Traps
Shoulder Press Machine
100x20
150x15
200x10

Crucifix Cable Side Laterals
100x20
120x10
140x10

HS Iso Front Military Press
180x15
230x10
250x10

Facepulls 
120x10
140x10
160x10

BB Shrugs 
235x10x3

Rope Facepulls
110x10
130x10
150x10

Cable Front Rows
200x10x3

Y DB Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

BB Side Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

BB Front Rows
145x10x3

Y DB Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Front Rows
75'sx10
70'sx10
65'sx10

Bent Over Reverse Flys 
25'sx10x3

Decent workout for 45 mins. Felt like another half workout but I think my body was ready for a deload. Eating better finally. Hoping strength will go up.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 11, 2014)

BACK
Lat  Flexor
180x10
255x10
330x10

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
150x10x3
75x20x3

Seated Vbar Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Rope Seated Row
135x10x3

Longbar Seated Row
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar Handled Seated Row 
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbar straight arm pulldown
120x10
140x10
160x10

1 Arm Cable Row
200x10
150x10
100x20

Cross cable crucifix facepull
120x10
160x10
200x10

Rope Facepulls
120x10
140x10
160x10

Handle Facepull 
120x10
140x10
160x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Lat Pulldown 
180x10
210x10
240x10

BTN Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Longbaar Handle pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Underhanded lat pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Nice little workout. Good reps. Weights have been staying the same so hopefully I have juice for monday chest.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 12, 2014)

LEGS
Horizontal Leg Press
135x20
155x20
175x10
195x10
215x10
235x10

Calf Extensions
135x20
155x20
175x20
195x20
215x20
235x20

Box Squats
90x10
180x10
270x10

Leg Curls
150x15x3

Standing Calf Raises
400x15
300x20
200x30

Incline Leg Extensions
150x15x3

Laying Leg Curls
120x10
105x10
90x10

Leg Extensions
150x15x3

Sitting Calf Raises
90x30x3

1 leg cable kickbacks
60x10
70x10
80x10

Decent workout. Leg press was in repair so I couldn't tear it up. Nice pump though.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 13, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
225x13
225x7

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x10x3

HS Incline Press
180x10x3

Pec Deck Flys 
100x30x3
100x20x7

Vertical Chest Press
150x15x6
100x30

Put in the mileage to get that pump. Weight was not the focus, just the pain! Time to crush some shit.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 14, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20x2
75x15x2
100x10x2

Dips
BWx20x3

OH Tricep Extension Machine
50x20
60x20
70x20

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20
120x15
140x10

Seated Dips
200x10x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Tricep Pushdown
200x10
150x20
100x30

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

OH Tricep DB Extension
35'sx20x3

Quick workout. Pumped like crazy. Last week did me some good. I feel strength and stamina coming back quick. Progress on the home front, slow but I'll take anything I can get to get mommy back.


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 14, 2014)

Praying for you brother. Get her back!!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 15, 2014)

LEGS
Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20
665x20

Calf Extension
395x20
485x20
575x20
665x20

G-Curl
90x15x4

Hack Squat
260x10
350x10
440x10

Calf Extension 
260x20
350x20
440x20

Leg Extensions
120x20x3

Lying Leg Curls
90x15x3

Sitting Leg Curls
120x20x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x15
300x20
200x30x2

Single Leg Kickbacks
60x10
80x10
100x10

Nice Leg Day. Would've been better had I gotten there earlier. I will crush them this weekend.


----------



## CG (Oct 15, 2014)

Idk bro, looks like you crushed them to me


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 17, 2014)

Shoulders & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x20
175x10
225x10

DB Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

DB Presses
50'sx10x3

BB Raises
50x10x3

Y DB Raises 
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

BB Rows
145x10x3

Reverse Incline Flys
30'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

BB Shrugs
275x10x3

HS Iso Front Military Press
180x10x3

Long Vbar Facepulls
120x10
140x10
160x10
180x10

Got in late again. Need to start making my lunch at night. Nice family dinner last night. Not sure whats gonna happen but at least I feel better about things.


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 17, 2014)

Thats a step in the right direction brother


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 17, 2014)

MAybe. She might move back in and me find an apartment or roomate?. Ugh


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 18, 2014)

BACK
Vbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Longbar Handled Seated Row
200x20x3

Wide Lat Seated Row
200x20x3

Long Vbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Crucifix Cross Handle Facepull
120x10
140x10
160x10

Rope Facepulls
110x20
130x20
150x20

Longbar Straight pulldown 
120x10
140x10
160x10

BTN BB Presses
75x20
105x15
145x10
165x10

Butterfly DB Raises
20'sx10x3

DB Bent Over Rows
50'sx10x3
60'sx10x3

Incline DB Reverse Flys
25'sx10x3

Nice Back work. Had to cut it short because of work today. Changing back to saturday and legs to sunday so my bi's & tri's will be fresh for Monday.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 18, 2014)

BACK
Wide lat cable pulldown
200x20x3

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

Long handled lat pulldown
200x20x3

Lat Flexor
270x10x3

Underhanded Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

HS BTN Pulldown 
270x10x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown 
200x20x3

Straight Handle Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

HS High Row
180x20

Had to run. Got enough back in today.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 19, 2014)

LEGS
Leg Press
385x20
475x20
565x20
655x10
745x10
835x10
925x10
1015x10

Calf Extension
385x20
475x20
565x20

Horizontal Leg Press
135x20x6

Calf Extension 
135x20x6

Leg Curls
120x20x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x15
300x20
209x30

Leg Extension
120x20x3

Single Leg Cable Kickbacks
60x10
80x10
100x10

Laying Leg Curls
120x10
105x10
90x10

Incline Leg Extension 
180x15x3

Really good workout today. Legs felt really strong and things have been on the upswing. What more could you ask for?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 20, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3
365x1
315x3
225x10x2

HS Wide Chest
360x10x3

HS Incline Press
200x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
100x20x10

Vertical Chest Press
200x15x3
100x30

Incline BB Press
145x10
125x10
105x10

DB Incline Flys
30'sx10x4

DB Incline Press
30'sx10x4

Mustve been a really good workout because I was pretty smoked towards the end. Felt nice and strong today. Good weekend for the most part.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 21, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x25x3
100x10x3

OH Tri Extension Machine 
70x10
80x10
90x10

Seated Dips
200x10x3

Cable Curls
100x15
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Tricep Pushdown
200x15
150x20
100x30

Hammer DB Curls
50x10
45x10
40x10

OH DB Tri Extensions
35'sx20x3

BB Curls
75x20
65x20
55x20

OH BB Tri Extension 
70x20x2
70x30

Got in there super late so I was rushing around to get most of a decent workout in. Popped a falling while I was flossing so that killed my time. Great,  another expense.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 23, 2014)

LEGS
Hack Squats
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x10

G-Curl
100x15x3

Seated Calf Raise 
140x20x3

Leg Press
395x20
485x20
575x20
665x20

Calf Extension
395x20
485x20
575x20
665x20

1 leg Cable Kickbacks
60x10
80x10
100x10

Seated Leg Curls
120x20x3

Standing Calf Extension
400x15
300x20
200x25

Leg Extensions
120x20x3

1 leg standing curls
50x10x3

Thought I got in with plenty of time but I mustve fucked off or something. Nice Rounded workout though. Legs were a little sore from sunday, lol. Sunday they will pay!


----------



## CG (Oct 23, 2014)

lol I was gonna ask how long you're normally in the gym when you say "short" workout


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 23, 2014)

Short is 40-45 mins


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 24, 2014)

Shoulders & Traps
DB Side Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

Seated Military Press
105x15
145x10
195x10
235x8

Crucifix Cable Side Laterals
100x15
120x10
140x10

BB Front Rows
145x10x3

HS Front Iso Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

BB Shrugs
285x10x3

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Rope Facepulls
110x10
130x10
150x10

Cable Front Rows
200x10x3

Cable Facepull Bar
130x10
150x10
170x10

DB Y Presses
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Butterfly Flys
25'sx10x3

Incline Reverse Flys
20'sx10x3

Front FB Raises
25'sx10x3

Got in there in good time and crushed shoulders. So why do I want to go right back and do more and more? 

Hungry for them gains!!!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 25, 2014)

BACK
Longbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Longbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Vbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Longbar Handled Lat Pulldown 
200x20x3

Longbar Handled Seated Row
200x20x3

Underhanded Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Underhanded Seated Row
200x20x3

1 Arm Cable Row
200x10
150x15
100x20

Crucifix Cross Cable Facepull 
120x10
160x10
200x10

BTN BB Press
105x20x3
105x15x3

Reverse Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x6

Killer workout this morning and wouldve been longer but I couldn't find my damn keys for 10 mins. Plus im working today. Upper back seems to be putting on size but weight is staying at an even 252. I'm apparently not eating enough and drinking too many beers.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 26, 2014)

LEGS
Horizontal Leg Press
135x20
175x20
215x10
255x10

Calf Extension
135x20
175x20
215x20
255x20

Leg Press
565x10
655x10
745x10
835x10
925x10
1015x10

Standing Calf Raise
400x15
300x20
200x20x4

Leg Curls
150x15x3

Leg Extesion
150x15x3

Lying Leg Curl
90x15x3

Incline Leg Extension 
180x15x3

Needed to get in and out but still got a good workout in. Legs are looking better to me. Especially being my weakest area.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 27, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3x3
225x11x2

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x10x3

HS Incline Press
180x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
100x20x10

Vertical Chest Press
200x12x3

Incline BB Bench
105x10
125x10
145x10

Flat DB Press
30'sx15x4

Flat DB Flys
30'sx10x4

Great workout this morning. Great weekend altogether. Had a date with the wife on Saturday night. Things are looking up or it could just be the increased dosage of my prozac. Lol


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 28, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

OH Tri Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Seated Dips
200x10x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldowns
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
120x10
110x10
100x10

Tricep Pushdown
200x10
150x20
100x30

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20x3

Dips
BWx15x3

BB Curls
75x20
65x20
55x20

OH DB Tricep Extension 
35'sx20x3

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10
25'sx10

OH BB Tri Extension
50x20x6

Felt like I could lift the gym and keep going. Didn't want to leave but bills need to be paid. Might need to throw in some more tricep work in during the week. Not as big as I want them. But will any body part. Lol


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

BACK
HS Lat Flexor
270x10x3

HS High Row
180x15
270x10
360x10

HS BTN Pulldown 
270x10x3

HS Iso Lat Pulldown 
180x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

Straight arm longbar pulldown
100x10
120x10
140x10

Facepull Bar
130x10
150x10
170x10

Underhanded Bent over Row
135x10
185x10
225x10

1 Arm DB Row
100x10x3

Reverse Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x3

Nice little workout this morning. Got in a little late but put some good weight up. Hopefully the wife comes home soon so then I have no excuse to drink. I should be cut as fuck but I have this bloat. Weight is sticking at 252.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 30, 2014)

LEGS
Leg Press
575x20x3

Calf Extension
575x20x3

G-Curl
105x15x3

Hack Squat
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x10

Seated Calf Raise
180x20x3

Standing 1 leg curl
50x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20

Lying Leg Curl
90x15x3

Leg Extension
120x20x3

Seated Leg Curl
120x10x3

Nice leg session. Medium weight with lots of reps. Woke up thinking it was Friday, no such luck. This week is taking forever.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 31, 2014)

Shoulders & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x20
145x10
195x10
215x10

DB Side Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

BB Front Row
145x10x3

Crucifix Side Laterals
100x10
120x10
140x10

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

BB Shrugs
285x10x3

Cross crucifix Facepulls
100x10
120x10
140x10

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Rope Facepulls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Cable Front Row
200x10x3

Y DB Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

Incline Reverse DB Flys
20'sx10x3

DB Front Rows
80'SX10
70'sx10
60'sx10

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

BB Front Rows
50x10x3

Killed it this morning. No pr's or max reps but everything felt good and strong. I really enjoy those workouts.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 1, 2014)

BACK
Longbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Long Handle Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Underhanded Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Longbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Vbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Long Handle Seated Row
200x20x3

Short Bar Seated Row
200x20x3

Facepull 
150x10x3

BTN BB Press
105x20
125x15
145x10

Butterfly DB Raises
20'sx10x3

DB Bent over Rows
50'sx10
60'sx10
70'sx10

Decent little workout considering I only had 45 mins. Mama stayed for a bit last night so I was a little tired. Upper back is feeling worked though.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 2, 2014)

LEGS
Horizontal Leg Press
135x20
175x20
215x10
255x10

Calf Extension
135x20
175x20
215x20
255x20

Leg Press
565x20
655x10
745x10
835x10
925x10
1015x10

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20x4

Box Squats
180x10x3

Cable Single Leg Kickback
60x10
80x10
100x10

Leg Extension 
150x15x3

Leg Curl
150x15x3

Incline Leg Extension 
180x15x3

Laying Leg Curl
90x10x3

Legs looking and feeling good after that workout. Didn't crush them but what I've been reading, you're not supposed to. Everyone has their own opinion but working them twice a week is doing alright for me.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 3, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3x2
315x4
225x10x2

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x10x3

HS Incline Press
180x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
150x15x10

Vertical Chest Press
200x15x3

Incline BB Press
105x10
125x10
145x10

DB Flys
30'sx10x4

DB Press
30'sx15x4

Great workout this morning. Felt really strong and pumped as hell. Damn heater went out yesterday right as a cold front had pushed in Friday. Thats 500 bucks today. Only got down to mid 60's in the house. I'm grateful for that especially at 32 outside.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 4, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

OH Tri Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

Seated Dips
220x10x3

Crucifix Curls
100x20
120x20
140x15

Dips 
BWx20x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldowns
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
120x10x3

Tri pushdown
200x10
150x20
100x30

BB Curls
95x20
75x20
65x20

OH DB Tricep Extensions
35'sx20x3

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10
25'sx10

OH BB Tri Extension
50x20x6

Arms felt like they were ready to pop. Wish I was still there burning out every bit of energy I had. Strength was up today, so was motivation to push it.


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome spiny,! Kill it!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 5, 2014)

BACK
HS Lat Flexor
270x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

HS BTN Iso Pulldown
270x10x3

HS High Row
180x20
270x10
360x10

HS Iso Pulldown
200x10x3

T-bar Row
115x10
160x10
205x10
250x10
295x10

Underhanded Bent Over Rows
135x10
185x10
225x10

BTN BB Press
105x20
125x15
145x10x2
125x15
105x20

Reverse Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x3

All I had time for but back feels good. Could've went plenty heavier on some lifts but still was a great workout for me. Plus,  Shoulders are coming up Friday. I may not be pushing boundaries with weight but I like the way my body looks over 250 lbs. And I haven't injured myself in a while, knock on wood.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 6, 2014)

LEGS
Leg Press
575x20x3

Calf Extension 
575x20x3

G-curl
105x15x3

Hack Squat
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x10

Seated Calf Raise
140x20x3

Single Leg Cable Kickbacks
60x10
80x10
100x10

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20

Seated Leg Curl
150x15x3

Leg Extension
150x15x3

Laying Leg Curl
90x10x3

All I had time for this morning. Legs are tired but I can tell they wont be sore. Sunday is the day for that. Everything else is going ok. Started some hexerelin 3x100mcgs a day this week. We shall see how that goes.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 7, 2014)

SHOULDERS & TRAPS
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
215x10

DB Side Raises
30'sx10
25'sx10
20'sx10

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

BB Front Row
145x10x3

Longbar Straight Arm pulldown 
100x10
120x10
140x10

BB Shrugs
305x10x3

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

Cable Front Row
200x10x3

Facepulls
150x10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Y Presses
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

DB Front Raises
25'sx10x3

DB Front Rows
80'sx10
75'sx10
70'sx10

Incline Reverse DB Flys
20'sx10x3

DB Presses
50'sx15x3

Felt a little tired as I was warming up but was crushing it by the end. Shoulders were pumped like crazy. Need to stop the Amber Bach dinners and eat real food. Maybe gain some quality mass.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 8, 2014)

BACK
Longbar lot pulldown
200x20x3

Longbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Vbar Lat Pulldown
200x20x3

Vbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Long Handle Lat Pulldown 
200x20x3

Long Handle Seated Row
200x20x3

Underhanded Lat Pulldown 
200x20x3

Shortbar Seated Row
200x20x3

Facepull Bar
150x15x3

BTN BB Press
105x20x3

Cross Crucifix Facepulls
100x10x3

Late night so got in late to the gym. Still put in a little work In 45 mins. I love the money but working saturday shortens my 2nd back day. Oh well. Legs will pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 8, 2014)

Keep killin' it bro!!!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 9, 2014)

LEGS
Horizontal Leg Press
135x20
175x20
215x10
255x10

Calf Extension
135x20
175x20
215x20
255x20

Leg Press
565x20
655x10
745x10
835x10
925x10
1015x10

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20x2
300x20
400x20

Single Leg Cable Kickbacks 
80x10
90x10
100x10

Box Squat
200x10x3

Leg Curl
225x10x3

Leg Extension 
225x10x3

Laying Leg Curl
90x10x3

Incline Leg Extension
180x15x3

Felt pretty good this morning. Legs were tired but could've done plenty more. But, people to see, places to go, and things to do.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

OH Tri Extension Machine 
80x10
90x10
100x10

Seated Dips
200x10

Crucifix Cable Curls
100x20
120x20
140x20

Dips
BWx20x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
150x10x3

Tri Pushdown
200x10
150x20
100x30

BB Curls
95x10x3

OH DB Tri Extension 
35'sx20x3

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10
25'sx10

OH BB Tri Extension
50x20x6

Could've kept going but ran out of time. Dealing with a lot of bad shit going on so not much to say. Grateful for the gym.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 12, 2014)

BACK
HS Lat Flexor 
270x10x3

HS Low Row
270x10
360x10
450x10

HS BTN Pulldown
270x10x3

BB BTN Press
105x20
175x10
195x10

HS High Row
180x20
270x10
360x10

HS Iso Lat Pulldown
200x10x3

BB Bent Over Row
135x10
185x10
225x10

Butterfly Flys
20'sx10
25'sx10
30'sx10

1 Arm Row
100x10x3

Reverse Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x3

Only had 40 mins so not much got done. DB rows back to back at the end kicked my ass. As far as everything else is concerned, pretty fucked up.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 13, 2014)

LEGS
Hack Squat
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x10

G-Curl
105x10x3

Seated Calf Press
140x20x3

Leg Press
575x20x3

Calf Extension
575x20x3

Cable Kickbacks
80x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20

Seated Leg Curls
225x10x3

Leg Extensions
225x10x3

Laying Leg Curls
90x10x3

Decent workout. Lower back was giving me discomfort but that's it. Not much else to say.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 14, 2014)

Shoulders & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
215x10

DB Side Raises
20'sx10
25'sx10
30'sx10

Crucifix Cable Side Laterals
100x10
120x10
140x10

BB Front Row
145x10x3

HS Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

Straight arm Pulldown
120x10
140x10
160x10

Shoulder Press
100x20x3

BB Shrugs
305x10x3

Facepulls
150x10x3

Cable Front Row
200x10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Front Raises
25'sx10x3

Y DB Presses
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

DB Front Rows
80'sx10
75'sx10
70'sx10

Got in fucking late so I only had 40 mins to rush through. Had plenty left in the tank. Oh well, still had a nice shoulder pump. Too bad I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 16, 2014)

LEGS
Leg Press
565x20
655x10
745x10
835x10
925x10
1015x10
1105x10
1195x7
565x20x3

Calf Extension
565x20x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20x3

Box Squat
180x10
200x10
230x10

Cable Kickbacks
80x10
90x10
100x10

Leg Extension 
225x10x3

Leg Curls
225x10x3

Took a rest day on Saturday so I went a little heavier today. Lots of people in the gym so didnt move around too much. Heaviest pressing I've done in a while. Legs were pumped and things are looking better on the home front.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good to hear things are looking up brother!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Good to hear things are looking up brother!


Thanks man


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 17, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x5
365x2
315x5
225x10x2

Pec Deck Flys
150x15x10

HS Wide Chest
360x10x3

HS Incline Press
200x10x3

DB Flys
35'sx10x3

DB Presses 
35'sx20x3

Crushed chest today, best benching session I've had in a while. Especially without a spotter. Must be my change in attitude with my life coming back to normal. 

Two words-chocolate twinkies!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 18, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine
50x25
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x25

OH Tri Extension Machine 
80x10
90x10
100x10

Seated Dips 
200x10x3

Cable Crucifix Curls
100x20
120x20
140x15

Dips 
BWx20x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
150x10x3

Tri Pushdowns 
200x10
150x20
100x30

BB Curls
95x10x3

DB OH Tri Extension 
35'sx20x3

Hammer Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10

BB OH Tri Extension 
50x20x3

Felt a little tired today. Need to stop skipping dinner and start bulk eating. Can't get past 254 but looking great to myself.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 19, 2014)

BACK
HS Lat Flexor
180x20x3

HS Low Row
180x20x3

HS BTN Pulldown
180x20x3

HS High Row
180x20x3

HS Iso Pulldown 
90x20x3

T-bar Rows
115x20x3

Bent Over Rows underhanded 
135x20x3

BTN BB Press
105x20x3

Reverse Incline DB Rows
50'sx15
50'sx10x2

1 Arm Rows
100x10x3

High reps low weight today. By the time I got to the dumbells I was rowed out. Started to feel it in my forearms. Great workout! 
Big shoutout to RC Labs for the chance to test out their dbol. Took 50mg this morning


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 19, 2014)

Cool deal Spiny.  Let me know how you like their dbol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2014)

Back in the lead spiny


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 20, 2014)

Captn's back!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 22, 2014)

Shoulders & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x15
145x10
195x8
235x5

DB Side Raises
25'sx10x3

BB Front Row
145x10
165x10
195x10

Cable Crucifix Laterals
100x15
120x10
140x10

BB Shrugs 
325x10x3

HS Iso Front Military Press
270x10
230x10
180x10

Facepulls 
150x10x3

Shoulder Press
200x10
150x15
100x20

Rope Facepulls 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Straight Arm Pulldown 
120x10
140x10
160x8

Incline Reverse DB Flys
20'sx10x3

DB Front Raises
25'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

After taking 2 days off I felt pretty good this morning. Power was there, endurance was a little lacking. Needed to refuel and re-energize. Been eating more but weight is right at 252.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2014)

You got bigger spiny, I got smaller


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 22, 2014)

You're probably stronger.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> You're probably stronger.



No but I'm getting a lot more BJs these days


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 22, 2014)

Old guys behind the gym don't count


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 23, 2014)

LEGS
Hack Squat 
260x10
350x10
440x10
530x10

G-Curl
105x10x3

Seated Calf Raise 
120x20x3

Leg Press
575x20x3

Calf Extension
575x20x3

Cable Kickbacks 
80x10
70x10
60x10

Leg Extensions
225x10x3

Laying Leg Curls
90x10x3

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20

Seated Leg Curls
225x10x3

Short session today because the rest of the day is busy. Still a nice little workout. Starting to feel a little strength going up since last week.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 24, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x3x3
225x9x2

HS Wide Chest
270x15x3

HS Incline Press
180x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
150x15x10

BB Incline Press
145x10x3

DB Press
40'sx15x2

DB Flys
40'sx10x2

DB Press to Fly
40'sx10

Nice workout today but felt a little shaky. I'm dropping some things to get this bulk going in the right direction. Haven't gained a pound. 252 this morning.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 24, 2014)

Keep killing it big dog! What is your bf looking like now? At 250 you must be huge as shit!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 25, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Keep killing it big dog! What is your bf looking like now? At 250 you must be huge as shit!


Not really sure. Never have it checked or care too much about it


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 25, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Preacher Curl Machine 
50x20
75x15
100x10x2
75x15
50x20

Seated Dips
200x10x3

OH Tricep Extension Machine
80x10
90x10
100x10

BB Curl
95x10x3

OH BB Tri extensions 
80x15x3

Cable Curls
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Pulldown 
100x10
110x10
120x10

Rope Curls
150x10x3

Tricep Pushdown
200x10
150x20
100x30

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10
25'sx10

OH DB Tri Extensions 
35'sx20x3

DB Tricep Kickbacks 
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx10

Things are starting to get lighter on the 8th day of dbol. Can't wait until it kicks in fully. I felt like I could've lifted forever but work gets in the way. I have the rest of the week off though. Hell yeah!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 25, 2014)

Good to hear the dbol is improving strength so far.  What are you dosing it at?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 26, 2014)

TripleOvertime said:


> Good to hear the dbol is improving strength so far.  What are you dosing it at?


50mg


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 27, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
180x20x3

HS Low Row
270x20x3

HS BTN Pulldown
180x20x3

HS Iso Pulldown
180x10x3

HS High Row
270x15x3

T-bar Row
115x20x3

Bent Over Rows
135x20x3

Reverse Incline DB Rows
50'sx10x3

BTN BB Press
105x20
125x15
145x15

Nice little workout after a rest day. Been trying to eat more. Need to start pushing heavier weight. Up 2 lbs but just water weight im sure. Carb overload.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Nov 28, 2014)

Shoulders & Traps
Seated Military Press
105x10
145x10
195x10
235x8

DB Side Raises
30'sx10x3

HS Front Iso Military Press
290x8
230x10
200x10

BB Front Row 
145x10
165x10
185x10

Crucifix Cable Side Lateral
100x10
120x10
140x10

BB Shrug
325x10x3

Straight Arm Pulldown 
130x10
140x10
150x10

Facepulls
150x10x3

Shoulder Press
200x10x3

Rope Facepulls 
120x10
130x10
140x10

DB Front Row
80'sx10
75'sx10
70'sx10

DB Front Raise
30'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

DB Incline Reverse Flys
20'sx10x3

Feeling stronger ever workout now. Ate a lot yesterday so energy level was high this morning. Had a nice Thanksgiving even though we didnt make a turkey. Just laid around watching movies and eating.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 1, 2014)

BACK
Longbar Lat pulldown 
180x10
210x10
240x10

Vbar Lat Pulldown 
180x10
195x10
210x10

BTN Lat Pulldown
180x10
195x10
210x10

Underhanded Lat Pulldown 
180x10
195x10
210x10

Vbar Row
210x10
240x10
270x10

Rope Row
150x10
165x10
180x10

Longbar Row
210x10
225x10
240x10

Underhanded Row
210x10
225x10
240x10

This was Saturday's abbreviated workout. Wanted to hit more but the wife wasnt feeling good. Since then I got food poisoning and spent sunday puking and barely made it to work. At least my breakfast is staying down.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 2, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x4
365x1
315x4
225x10x2

HS Iso Wide Chest
360x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
200x10x10

HS Incline Press
230x8x3

Vertical Chest Press
200x15x3

DB Press to Fly
35'sx10x3

Stomach felt a lot better today. Got to the gym late because of morning cardio. Still got a decent workout in. Just have to keep slowly pressing on.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 3, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
Ez Curl Preacher Curls
50x20
70x10
100x10

DB Kickbacks
35'sx10
40'sx10
45'sx10

Alt DB Curls
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10
35'sx10
30'sx10
25'sx10

OH BB Tri Extension 
70x20
80x20
90x10

BB Curls
95x10x3

OH DB Tri Extensions
50'sx15x3

BB Curls
50x20x3

OH BB Tri Extension 
50x20x3

Only had 45 mins so I switched it up a bit. Went heavier than normal and loved it. Pump was ridiculous. Wish I had gotten there earlier. Damn you morning cardio!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 4, 2014)

Legs
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
315x10
225x20

Seated Leg Curls
225x10x3

Standing Calf Raise 
400x20
300x20
200x20

Lying Leg Curls
100x10x3

Leg Extension 
225x10x3

5 min Elliptical 

Haven't done squats in a while and they kicked my ass. Could've went heavier but was focusing on form and solid reps. Needed to after not hitting legs at all last week.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 5, 2014)

SHOULDERS & TRAPS
Seated Military Press
105x10
155x10
195x10
235x6

Side DB Raises
35'sx10
30'sx10
25'sx10

Crucifix Cable Side Laterals
100x10
120x10
140x10

BB Front Row
145x10
165x10
195x10

HS Front Iso Military Press 
290x10
250x10
230x10

BB Shrugs
325x10x3

Cross Crucifix Cable Reverse Flys
100x10
140x10
180x10

DB Front Rows
85'sx10
80'sx10
75'sx10

DB Y Press
50'sx10x3

DB Shrugs
100'sx10x3

Incline Reverse DB Flys
20'sx10x3

Felt a lot stronger this morning. Didn't get as many lifts in as I wanted but went heavier where it counted. Weight is 254. Having a little trouble putting on lean muscle mass. Gotta up my eating game.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 6, 2014)

BACK
V Handle Lat Pulldown
180x10
210x10
240x10

Wide Lat Pulldown 
210x10
240x10
270x10

BTN Lat Pulldown 
180x10
195x10
210x10

Underhanded Lat Pulldown 
210x10
240x10
270x10

Wide Handle Lat Pulldown 
210x10
240x10
270x10

V handle Row
210x10
240x10
270x10

Rope Row
165x10
180x10
195x10

Wide Row
210x10
240x10
270x10

Wide Handle Row
210x10
240x10
270x10

Underhanded Row
210x10
225x10
240x10

1 Arm Cable Row
200x10x3

Reverse Pec Deck Flys
120x10
135x10
150x10

Great back day. Went heavier than normal with ease. Weight down to 252. I'm trying to eat more but not having much luck. Or at least not gaining what I want.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 7, 2014)

LEGS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
455x2
495x1
405x5
315x10
225x20

Leg Press
745x10
925x10
1105x10
1195x8

Standing Calf Raise
400x20
300x20
200x20

Cable Kick Backs
80x10
90x10
100x10

Best squatting day I've ever had today. Felt really strong and had great form. Had a bunch of guys just watching me stack plates,  which feels good. Especially when they watch you rep shit out.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 8, 2014)

CHEST
Bench
135x10
225x10
315x5
365x1
315x4
225x15
225x10

Cable Flys
120x10
160x10
100x10

HS Wide Chest
360x10x3

Pec Deck Flys
200x15x3

HS Incline Press
230x8x3

Vertical Chest Press
200x15x3

DB Press to Flys
35'sx10x3

Triceps were a little sore from yesterday so I couldn't push like I wanted. For some reason on back squats the stretch of my arms  puts pressure on my tris. Still a decent workout.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 9, 2014)

Bi's & Tri's
BB Preacher Curls
50x20
70x10
100X7
100x5

OH DB Tri Extension
50'sx20x3
40'sx20x3

BB Curls
95x10x3
50x20x3

BB OH Extension
80x20
90x20
100x20

Hammer DB Curls
50'sx10
40'sx10
30'sx10
20'sx10

DB Kickbacks
50'sx10
45'sx10
40'sx10

Incline DB Curls
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx10

Reverse Incline DB Curls
25'sx10
30'sx10
35'sx10

Decided to stay away from cables or machines today. Just let the iron and muscle work together. Feeling sore already. Weight has started to jump up, 258 today. Always a good sign.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 10, 2014)

LEGS
Squats
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x5
455x1

Leg Curls
225x10x3

Laying Leg Curls
100x10x3

Single Leg Kickbacks
60x10x3

Standing Calf Raises
400x20x3
300x20x2
200x20

Leg Extension 
225x10x3
150x20x3

Didnt realize how tired my legs were from Sunday until I started squatting heavy. They are still sore. Plus I didnt hardly eat shit for dinner. 3 chicken strips and 2 beers. Big mistake lol.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 11, 2014)

BACK
Lat Flexor
180x10
230x10
270x10

HS Low Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

Deadlifts
135x10
225x10
315x5
405x3
495x1

HS BTN Pulldown 
180x10
230x10
270x10

HS High Row
270x10
320x10
360x10

HS Iso Lat pulldown 
180x10x3

Bent Over DB Rows
75'sx10
70'sx10
65'sx10

Been feeling a little tendonitis in my left arm so kept it a little light today. 1st time I've deadlifted in a whileso getting decent pulls felt good. Got different peps on the way, should be here tomorrow.


----------

